# What are Betta Bulbs?



## Silent Running (Sep 13, 2004)

My Petco sells "Betta Bulbs". I'm assuming they're some type of aponogeton, but I'm not sure which. They're 3 for $2.50, so I picked up a package and am eager to see what comes of it. If you click on the link in my signature, you can see the bulbs in the 2nd and 3rd pictures down.

What should I do with them once they start growing (1 has already sprouted)?

Thanks!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Either an Aponogeton or some type of lilly. I guess were are all going to have to wait this one out!!   

Mike


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

Silent Running:

You are doing everything right with the bulbs. That are an assortment of Aponogeton / lily and will grow huge. Let them sit on the substrate until they sprout (alive) and put out enough of a leaf to determine if it is a lily or what not. For Aponogeton pick a place in your aquascape about 6" round and plant the bulb there. Bulb will send up leaves and an occasional flowering stalk. For lily you will get stalks with floating runners and large submersed growth. I had leaves in excess of 5". Place the bulb so that the floating leaves do not disrupt water flow or filtration <surface skimmer?> There is a Seattle LFS selling Crinum bulbs too... BTW you can generally buy the same bulb sprouted in the BigBox plant display for ~$3...


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the info BR. Who's selling crinum bulbs? Are they Crinum thaianum?

So, once the sprouting takes place, how far into the substrate should the bulb be buried? Should any of the bulb be visible?


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

Silent Running:

Check the store on Roosevelt for the Crinum bulbs. They had several last I looked and were nice enough to find one that has a bit of root starting <alive>. 

Bury the bulbs as you see fit. They seem to pull themselves up/down on their own so I started at half buried. You might want to use a plant tab sort of device as you substrate is new. I have a lily that has sprouted but never grows if you end up with all aponogetons.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, about a month later, here's what I've got. I'm liking it! Any ideas what type of Aponogeton this is (I'm assuming it's Aponogeton)?


----------



## lowcoaster (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks like Apoogeton rigidifolius. It is a native of Sri Lanka. It looks great!!! roud:


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the info lowcoaster. I did a search on the rigidifolius and it looks like that one grows off of a rhizome. This one is definitely a bulb and now that I've taken the time to look around , it looks like crispus to me. Whatever it is, this thing's going nuts so far. It's already got 2 bloom stalks. What should I do with those? Can I propagate this plant in any way? Thanks!


----------



## PinBallAnnie (May 17, 2008)

I bought the "betta bulbs" at the 45th St. Petco, Seattle, and ended up (even in just a bowl/betta/gravel combo) with a water lily and an aponogeton. Which is why I now have a small beginning planted (filtered!) tank, and they're both doing well, as well as my betta being much happier. 

I can't tell what kind of Aponogeton it is, though it also bloomed, just after I planted it. Palish green leaves, 3 inches long, slight ruffle on the edge. The leaves are mostly floating, an I haven't seen anything quite right, though the ID sites seem to show immersed leaves. which I now know are different. I mostly know it's an Aponogeton from the infloresences. Any suggestions of references?


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

*Online purchase*

Does anyone know where I can purchase these online. I don't want to buy the marketed "betta bulbs" but I just want a bunch of onion bulbs, but can't find any online.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

The aponogetons sold in those packages are generally hybrids, so it's hard to say exactly what they are. They're pretty neat plants if you can get them growing though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2014)

*Bulb and Betta together*

is it ok to put the bulb under part of the gravel and have the beta in the bowl too or do I have to wait for it to sprout before i put the beta in. I have had this little beta for 2.5 years and i don't want the bulb to damage him, thanks.


----------

